# 2013 Texas Trio Classic



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

2013 Texas Trio Classic will be held June 7th and 8th in Matagorda. Over $42,000 paid to winners in 2012 with $25,000 raised for medical research. Don't miss out this year. Calcutta Fri. Night with dinner, drinks and Entertainment. Visit www.texastrioclassic.com for all info.


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

All rules and updates have been posted on the website for the 2013 Tournament. Do not hesitate to contact a Tournament Director with any questions. Visit www.texastrioclassic.com for all info.


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

2 months away....weather warming, bait showing up, big girls being caught, can't wait for this event again. how much better can this event get---every year it continues to grow. what is the goal this year 75 teams??


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Check out our raffle items for this years event. Thanks to everyone who donated these wonderful items! Tournament is getting close so get your early entries in for discounted rate. Contact tournament directors with any questions.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Tournament is one month away. We have added a womens and kids category so everyone can be involved. Be sure to get early entries in by 5/27 to receive your $50 discount. Friday's calcutta will be held at the Harbor pavillion this year as we have outgrown the Fireman's hall. Thanks to all sponsors and raffle donators who have made this possible. You can see all info and sponsors at www.texastrioclassic.com.


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We look forward to this tourney every year! A great group of guys run it and run it well. Some big trout have been caught this spring out of East Bay already, it wouldn't suprise me to see the tourney record broke this year for trout and trio.


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

One week left to get your early entry discount. Sign up online www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Today is the last day to get your early entry discount! So far we have 25 teams signed up which is way up from last year's early entries. Sign up online or put it in the mail today and as long as it is post marked by today you will still receive the discount. We have had quite a few phone calls asking how much $ was in the calcutta last year and the answer is $32,000! The tournament is only a couple weeks away and you can still sign up early to miss the sign up lines on Friday. Get there early Friday June 7th to eat, drink, and listen to live music before the calcutta starts. Bring your checkbooks and credit cards and lets get it on!!!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Think u boys better b ready for 80 teams....the word is out how much this tournament pays out......and a great cause. We plan to give cmc a run for their money....


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

*Texas trio classic*

LET'S DO THIS! WHO ALL IS FISHING THE TEXAS TRIO CLASSIC THIS WEEKEND! SHOULD BE A RECORD YEAR FOR ENTRIES! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YALL AT THE CALCUTTA FRIDAY AND FISHING ON SATURDAY!:cheers:


----------

